# German PR under free movement directive



## waqasars (Jun 23, 2016)

I am living in Germany since 2017. I have residence card issued as spouse of EU citizen. Now i want to apply for PR under free movement directive and would like to know that is there any requirement of pension contribution? I am working as Self Employed/ Freelancer and never contributed in pension. 


I have anmeldung since Feb 2017 and residence card was issued in May? Techically 5 years will be completed in Feb 2021. Should i apply for PR in Feb?

Regards,
Waqas Arshad


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

waqasars said:


> I am working as Self Employed/ Freelancer and never contributed in pension.


In Germany (as in most EU countries) working as "self employed" usually requires you to be registered with the various agencies that assure you are paying your social insurance contributions. I don't know the details, but someone should be along soon who knows the current regulations in Germany. Is your business registered? That's probably the first question you need to ask.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

waqasars said:


> I am living in Germany since 2017. I have residence card issued as spouse of EU citizen. Now i want to apply for PR under free movement directive and would like to know that is there any requirement of pension contribution? I am working as Self Employed/ Freelancer and never contributed in pension.
> 
> 
> I have anmeldung since Feb 2017 and residence card was issued in May? Techically 5 years will be completed in Feb 2021. Should i apply for PR in Feb?
> ...


Yes, you should apply once you have been resident for 5 years. Under EU FoM, it's less important what you have done during those five years and more important what your EU spouse has done. Have they been exercising treaty rights?

Whether you need to pay pension contributions depends on the nature of your business/profession. You should probably inquire at the Rentenversicherung Bund or talk to a specialized advisor.


----------

